# Necrobiotic granulomatous dermatitis



## lpetrova (May 1, 2012)

The path report says "Necrobiotic granulomatous dermatitis, favor rheumatoid nodule, see microscopic." 

(A MICRO description: "Multiple levels were obtained and demonstrate granulomatous dermatitis with geographic areas of necrosis ans small degeneration with scatterd neutrophils and palisaded histiocytes at the periphery. ...

The histological changes favor the dx of rhumatoid nodule. The differential dx includes trauma and actinic granuloma. Clinical correlation is advised.")

I am at a loss as to how to code this. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hewitt (May 1, 2012)

709.3?


----------

